# Building Blinds



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Worked all weekend at Buff's new place building permenant ground blinds (cattle panel style).

We built 7 of these over the two days, plus a little ax, shovel, other work.

He has some donanted kid hunts coming up on the 10th of December and we needed blinds for them.

Oh, and I am experimenting with pics from my phone, so if they suck, forgive me.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Where ya get that papermill felt??? thats some good stuff, will last forever....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It's not that, it's just rubber backed burber carpet bought from Home Depot.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks nice... What do yall think the carpet will do after being exposed to the weather???


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well Rack Ranch, that is a good question. Buff talked to several guys that have used it and claim that it holds up really well.

I wanted him to buy that plactic grass looking carpet, both because of the weather and animals chewing on it (fallow deer are notorious for this), but that carpet let in too much light for his liking. He doesn't like shooting through mesh and needs open windows....so he wants it really dark.

I will keep you posted, but I will be shocked if they don't last at least a couple of years. We built 7 of these for around 1200.00

Big enough for two comfortably, and tall enough for the longest of longbows. 

Could have done better on the camo, but he is color blind and only got black and green...besides the animals will get use to them, because they are always there.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Looks nice... What do yall think the carpet will do after being exposed to the weather???


I have been building carpet blinds for 20 years or more, they hold up great, especially if you can keep them in the shade. I use carpet i find put out to the curb. Old carpet works great, the deer will walk right up to it the 1st day. If you build the blind with only 1 entrance in the front, where the windows are, wind will not go thru the blind and deer can't smell you in there at all. With the door in the back, wind will blow thru the blind much easier, because the windows in the front let it equalize thru the blind, allowing the deer to scent you while in the blind. Total concealment is the only way to hunt IMHO.

chuck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you ''...................................'' to build your deer stands...you might be a *******.......LOL just kidding around, thanks for the good info..Walker


railbird said:


> I have been building carpet blinds for 20 years or more, they hold up great, especially if you can keep them in the shade. I *use carpet i find put out to the curb.* Old carpet works great, the deer will walk right up to it the 1st day. If you build the blind with only 1 entrance in the front, where the windows are, wind will not go thru the blind and deer can't smell you in there at all. With the door in the back, wind will blow thru the blind much easier, because the windows in the front let it equalize thru the blind, allowing the deer to scent you while in the blind. Total concealment is the only way to hunt IMHO.
> 
> chuck


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wow. they look nice. I've been wanting to try this. A buddy has done it for several years now.


----------



## little trout (Jun 23, 2009)

*Permanent?*

Why did you call it permenant? It wouldn't be as easy to move as a pop up but it looks like it could be moved, or not?

Very nice by the way.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well little trout, they could be moved...you would have to cut a bunch of wire ties, and pull up two tee-posts. It would probably take you a half hour to deconstruct them....so it is not as easy as a pop-up but it certainly could be done.

I called them permenant because we don't plan on ever moving them. To be more correct I guess I could have said semi-permenant.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Where would I find information on "how to" build one of these? Looks like it would suit my needs for when I take my son hunting with me.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

There is a thread on them in the DIY section of TBH (texasbowhunter.com).

Or I could post up here when I get time if you need me to.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Is the thread in the DIY section called carpet blinds or what? I will search there. Thanks.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

look for cattle panel blinds, I think that is the more common term. Some people use burlap to cover, or other material. I think the panel frame is the common denominator. Let me know if you can't find it. When I get back from this weekends hunt, I will try to post up some more pics.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's some ground blinds we camo up.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

They look good, good job!


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you can take some pictures without the carpet please so we can see how you did it.


----------

